# JDRF update on insulin supplies in the event of a no deal Brexit – January 17, 2019



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2019)

JDRF is committed to ensuring that the needs of people with type 1 diabetes are taken into account and prioritised in the event of a no deal Brexit and is working closely with the Department of Health and Social Care on the situation for insulin supplies.

The UK government advises that patients, GPs, hospitals and pharmacies should not stockpile. Instead it has requested that drug manufacturers have a minimum of six weeks’ supply of stockpiled insulin, over and above their usual operational buffer stocks.

Insulin manufacturers, Novo Nordisk and Sanofi previously stated they were increasing their stockpiles to 16 and 14 weeks respectively, while Lilly is holding several months’ supply.

https://jdrf.org.uk/news/jdrf-updat...he-event-of-a-no-deal-brexit-january-17-2019/


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 17, 2019)

Well done JDRF


----------



## trophywench (Jan 18, 2019)

Wouldn't it be an enormous coincidence if Theresa May uses Lantus and Novorapid? she asked innocently.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 18, 2019)

I suspect she may have a pump, but for sure it’s useful that she is T1.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 18, 2019)

I don't care as long as me and my mates are still OK getting what we need.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 18, 2019)

trophywench said:


> I don't care as long as me and my mates are still OK getting what we need.


I don't think she cares about the general public.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2019)

Benny G said:


> I know the recommendation is to not hoard insulin for personal use, but experience has shown me that a little bit of hoarding is common sense.  I remember a very clumsy week where I kept dropping my humalog pen on the floor. I broke 3 cartridges in 7 days. I was so glad I had a box of spares.


I've always tried to keep a full box of spares in the fridge in case I find that I have a faulty batch. The only time I've had to dip into it is recently after changing surgeries and having an 8-week limit imposed on re-ordering (all sorted now, it was just a default ) With something like insulin though, I can see the temptation to keep rather more in reserve as it's not the kind of stuff you can wait a week or two for if there's any disruption.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 18, 2019)

I always keep at least a couple of months' worth in, always have.  Then if there are ever any delays, I'm not panicking.  I built it up slowly and now just keep replenishing it every month.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 22, 2019)

This reminds me of the walking dead episodes with the T1. They didn't last long in the series, but from memory she was killed by a zombie not due to insulin. But I remember thinking without power it would soon be useless anyway. So as long as the electric keeps on we will be alright.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 22, 2019)

That's hilarious!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 23, 2019)

Oh yeah, really likely cos Hoss tranquilizer is so freely available everywhere - as I discovered whilst having a rummage for some Novichok, only recently.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 23, 2019)

Yeah in walking dead it was a whole story about having to track down insulin to keep her alive, with a little cooler pack. But it was a few seasons in, which I thinks is years at least

So any insulin left would have been useless as there was no power to keep it at the right temperature. And not to mention the fact that it would be near impossible to keep your levels stable and not become, if you were without food/drink for days/weeks at time. You might be alright for the first few hypos but once you ran out of something to treat hypos, I think you would be dead quite quickly. I don't know how long we would all last if the apocalypse did happen, but I doubt many diabetics would be left after months of this situation. 

And also zombies!


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 23, 2019)

Good grief, Phoebe, it’s not a documentary.

Now beam me up, Scottie


----------



## Madeline (Jan 23, 2019)

trophywench said:


> Oh yeah, really likely cos Hoss tranquilizer is so freely available everywhere - as I discovered whilst having a rummage for some Novichok, only recently.


Ketamine, you’re mixing with the wrong (right) people. Hideous evil stuff, I don’t understand why anyone would take it recreationally, they must be insane.


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 23, 2019)

*It's nice to know that JDRF are looking after Type1 as regards to insulin supplies and to make it a priority in case of no Brexit, but what about the type2 on insulin, do we not count or are we at the bottom of the pecking order. Perhaps we type2s are still considered fat lazy layabouts and it's our own fault.

John.*


----------



## trophywench (Jan 23, 2019)

John I could easily be as concerned, because although Oooh yes I'm T1 OK - but can hardly claim to be Juvenile, can I?  But much like being diagnosed T1 in the first place - if there ARE problems we'll all be in it together.  We've managed to survive so far and personally I have every intention of doing so beyond Brexit.

We have holidays booked and all sorts, not least of which we actually expect ONE of the 6 granddaughters to get married but that could be after another 18 months when the fiancé passes his degree.  I've got to be there!!


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 24, 2019)

Benny G said:


> Relax John, Type 1, Type 2, we are all in the same boat. We all inject the same insulin.



Benny G, your comment proves my point " we are all in the same boat, Type 1 and 2", but only type 1 is mentioned in the above statement.  At 80 years of age I am probably more relaxed than you and if the shortage became that bad, I would be happy to give up my allocation if it meant saving the life of someone in their 40s or younger.

John.


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 24, 2019)

trophywench said:


> John I could easily be as concerned, because although Oooh yes I'm T1 OK - but can hardly claim to be Juvenile, can I?  But much like being diagnosed T1 in the first place - if there ARE problems we'll all be in it together.  We've managed to survive so far and personally I have every intention of doing so beyond Brexit.
> 
> We have holidays booked and all sorts, not least of which we actually expect ONE of the 6 granddaughters to get married but that could be after another 18 months when the fiancé passes his degree.  I've got to be there!!




Trophy, We have known each other a long time now, you are a lovely lady, and I hope and pray that you see everyone of your dreams and wishes, you deserve them.

John.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2019)

ukjohn said:


> Benny G, your comment proves my point " we are all in the same boat, Type 1 and 2", but only type 1 is mentioned in the above statement.  At 80 years of age I am probably more relaxed than you and if the shortage became that bad, I would be happy to give up my allocation if it meant saving the life of someone in their 40s or younger.
> 
> John.


They're a Type 1 charity John, that's the only reason why this article was directed at Type 1 only. The Diabetes UK briefing just says 'people with diabetes', mentioning that there are over a million people in the UK reliant on insulin. Since there are around 400,000 Type 1, that means that the Type 2s are a much larger group! If you need insulin, you need insulin, there'll be no discrimination  Anyway, hopefully this mad idea of leaving with no deal will be soon dismissed.


----------

